# Sierra Nevada Southern Hemisphere Harvest Ale



## eamonnfoley (2/1/09)

I've read a lot of positive reviews about the Southern Hemisphere Harvest Fresh Hop Ale from Sierra Nevada. Sounds fantastic, but unfortunately we cannot get it here in Aus/NZ. Does anyone have a recipe to approximate it? Understanding the hops wont be fresh, but im curious to see how good these NZ hops really are. An APA (probably more an IPA) from the best of NZ hops sounds attractive to me!


----------



## eamonnfoley (2/1/09)

I've just had a look at their website and the following info is given:

*alcohol content 6.7% by volume* *yeast Ale Yeast* *beginning gravity 14.7 Plato* *bittering hops Pacific Halertau* *ending gravity 3.9 Plato* *finishing hops New Zealand Motueka & New Zealand Southern Cross * *bitterness units 66 * *malts Pale & Caramel*


----------



## Jazzafish (2/1/09)

NZ hops are great! Experiment with them and reap the rewards! For info/direction go to NZ Hops

Southern Cross is an excellent bittering hop. It also has a noble spice as a late addition.
B Saaz (Motueka) is a favourite of mine that combines well with Cascade in a Pale Ale.
Pacific Hallertau is something I like in wheat beers, but I've run out and look forward to playing with it soon.

For an IPA/APA with them I'd start with something like this:

90% Ale Malt
5% Wheat Malt
5% Crystal Malt

Target arounf 1.050 sg

Bitter to around 18 IBU's with a 60min addition of Pacific Hallertau
Then add a gram a litre of both B Saaz and Southern Cross at 10mins and in the whirlpool.

Yeast, something easy like 1056.

See how it turns out then tweak to taste in the next brews that follow.


----------



## drsmurto (2/1/09)

foles said:


> I've just had a look at their website and the following info is given:
> 
> *alcohol content 6.7% by volume* *yeast Ale Yeast* *beginning gravity 14.7 Plato* *bittering hops Pacific Halertau* *ending gravity 3.9 Plato* *finishing hops New Zealand Motueka & New Zealand Southern Cross * *bitterness units 66 * *malts Pale & Caramel*






Jazzafish said:


> NZ hops are great! Experiment with them and reap the rewards! For info/direction go to NZ Hops
> 
> Southern Cross is an excellent bittering hop. It also has a noble spice as a late addition.
> B Saaz (Motueka) is a favourite of mine that combines well with Cascade in a Pale Ale.
> ...



Assuming thats a typo? 

Altho the 1 and the 6 are a log way apart on a keyboard.......


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/1/09)

If it's a Southern Hemisphere beer, it should only be sold in the southern hemisphere


----------



## eamonnfoley (2/1/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> If it's a Southern Hemisphere beer, it should only be sold in the southern hemisphere



I wish.

How innovative are these American Brewers! I'll have to get myself to Northern California & Oregon sometime.


----------



## Bribie G (2/1/09)

NZ hops are absolutely brilliant. I just cracked my first AG Yorkshire Bitter using NZ Fuggles, put some Vaughan Williams on the stereo and wallowed in Pom nostalgia (have to get myself a crackin' bit of Wensleydale cheese for the next session)

Green Bullet would have to be the cleanest crispest bittering hop for a lager I have come across.

B Saaz goes great in my pseudo lagers.

Some of them tend to be higher in AA than their Euro ancestors so read the label before using.


----------



## hoohaaman (3/1/09)

foles said:


> I wish.
> 
> How innovative are these American Brewers! I'll have to get myself to Northern California & Oregon sometime.




I know!,they use american hops in every style and call it golden.

Luv the kiwi flowers,often replacing old world(sorry noble) hops.I am using them 100% now.

cheers


----------



## eamonnfoley (3/1/09)

hoohaaman said:


> I know!,they use american hops in every style and call it golden.
> 
> Luv the kiwi flowers,often replacing old world(sorry noble) hops.I am using them 100% now.
> 
> cheers



will have to give them a go. Was turned off them a bit after hearing they are in the Little creatures Pilsner which is not a great beer IMO.


----------



## Jazman (3/1/09)

yes good kiwi hops when nobles are low a/a been using kiwi hops since 05 got those hops cheap too from the kiwis when i was on a hol


----------



## eamonnfoley (6/1/09)

Wondering what some good examples are of Australian microbrews with a decent dose of Kiwi hops ??


----------



## PostModern (7/1/09)

foles said:


> How innovative are these American Brewers! I'll have to get myself to Northern California & Oregon sometime.



About as innovative as Aussie home brewers. The IPA recipe sounds lots like my recent "South Pacific" IPA.


----------



## bear09 (3/9/12)

Hi all. 

I found a long neck of this stuff at my local bottle shop last night. So seems as though things have changed over the last few years. It cost me a staggering $12 but it was incredible. It truly was a class beer. Complex, balanced and absolutely delicious. 

So if you are thinking of treating yourself I would highly recommend this beer. The Sierra Nevada brewery is impressive - I'm yet to have been let down by one of their beers. 

Cheers all.


----------



## ballantynebrew (3/9/12)

bear09 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I found a long neck of this stuff at my local bottle shop last night. So seems as though things have changed over the last few years. It cost me a staggering $12 but it was incredible. It truly was a class beer. Complex, balanced and absolutely delicious.
> 
> ...




I picked one up on sat night at a bws in tugun,qld and it was really lush. I had it at my cousins wedding and was giving tastings to my pop and dad. They were very impressed


----------



## Sammus (3/9/12)

Yep, seem to be at Dan's now with a lot of other interesting new beers (Ballast Point Big Eye IPA anyone? yum!) I picked up one the other day. I had one on tap in New Orleans recently during American Craft Beer week a couple of months back, I'll be interested to see how it compares!


----------



## Malted (3/9/12)

Sammus said:


> I had one on tap in New Orleans recently during American Craft Beer week a couple of months back,



'insert green eyed monster/jealousy emoticon'


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/9/12)

found them at Dan Murphy's north of Sydney NSW - @ $12 each....$99 for a carton>>>....its now in the fridge awaiting Friday night beer delight.


----------



## Sammus (3/9/12)

Malted said:


> 'insert green eyed monster/jealousy emoticon'



Desired effect achieved


----------



## Nick JD (3/9/12)

It's bittered with hallertau and flavoured with southern cross? WTF?


----------



## stakka82 (3/9/12)

Nick JD said:


> It's bittered with hallertau and flavoured with southern cross? WTF?



I have no idea what the hop schedule is, but this is a magnificent beer.

It has single handedly changed my opinion of IPAs. 

Beautifully balanced, smooth bitterness... cracker of a beer.


----------



## Hammer (3/9/12)

i got one the other day from a BWS in Adelaide. not a bad drop,


----------



## Pommy Matt (3/9/12)

stakka82 said:


> I have no idea what the hop schedule is, but this is a magnificent beer.
> 
> It has single handedly changed my opinion of IPAs.
> 
> Beautifully balanced, smooth bitterness... cracker of a beer.



Sounds like I might have to give this one a try - I wonder if Dan's in Hervey Bay has it?
Out of interest, have you tried their Torpedo IPA? I think it's fantastic - I wonder how this one compares. 
You can pick up a case of Torpedo for US$22 in the states!


----------



## seemax (3/9/12)

Great IPA

even woolies liquor has them , worth the $12


----------



## gilmoreous (3/9/12)

Somehow there seems to have been a shipment to BWS up here in Townsville, 3 for $30.


----------



## jkmeldrum (4/9/12)

I picked up a single longneck of this at the old spot bottleshop out Salisbury way in Adelaide. Don't think they had a lot of them but I enjoyed the one I bought


----------



## rbtmc (4/9/12)

I was a bit disappointed in this one to be honest.


----------



## white.grant (5/9/12)

I grabbed a large bottle from Dans today and just locking onto it now and finding it a bit astringent, almost rubbery and lacking in the aroma. Decent bitterness on the back, and the alcohol is clean and warming after a pint, but I don't think this bottle has traveled all that well.


----------



## dammag (5/9/12)

I wasn't that fussed for $12 to be honest.


----------



## roo_dr (5/9/12)

Wasn't impressed to be honest, wouldn't spend another $12 on it and certainly wouldn't want to try and clone it.

Green Flash's West Coast IPA on the other hand... Now we're talking!


----------



## yabbadabbado (6/9/12)

Not a fan it's way to acidic for my tasty buds a flat VB has more appeal


----------



## Danwood (6/9/12)

Shit bags...I was looking forward to this <_<


----------



## Nick JD (6/9/12)

If they'd used Riwaka, Nelson and NZ Cascade ... they'd have something. 

Instead they used NZ hallertau (great, but I would use it for a lager, flavour, where it excels), Southern Cross (bred as a megabitterer, but used wisely (like galaxy) can be a citrusy Simcoe), and Motueka, Riwaka's dole-bludging brother.

Marketing ploy for Yanks to get sucked in by. Torpedo is a much better beer.


----------



## mje1980 (8/9/12)

Had one last night. Nice, but not outstanding. No better imho than torpedo.


----------



## Linz (8/9/12)

Had it the other night and got the flavour of chewing on the stems of the fresh hops....not a nice hoppy flavour..smelled alot better than it tasted


----------



## Helles (8/9/12)

Tried it today 
That floral flavour doesnt belong in beer
Get rid of that and would be a great beer


----------



## waggastew (8/9/12)

I thought it was a bit wussy for an AIPA. Some harsh bitterness but not that great a flavour. Body was very thin, smelt like malt but I thought it lacked mouthfeel. Not as good as the 2011 IMHO.


----------



## Chad (8/9/12)

I grabbed a bottle of this yesterday from BWS, along with a Ballast Point Black Marlin Porter.
Haven't had them yet, might save them for next weekend.


----------



## Helles (8/9/12)

Chad said:


> I grabbed a bottle of this yesterday from BWS, along with a Ballast Point Black Marlin Porter.
> Haven't had them yet, might save them for next weekend.




Its hardly worth saving Mate 
Crack it and fess up How Bad/Good do you think it is
If you like Floral hops you will like it 
Didnt know it was a AIPA more of Hoppy APA to me


----------



## mje1980 (9/9/12)

I got the Ballast point porter. Keen to try it tonight


----------



## vortex (9/9/12)

mje1980 said:


> I got the Ballast point porter. Keen to try it tonight


I had it two nights ago - wow! Awesome porter! I loved it


----------



## mje1980 (9/9/12)

Sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Paul H (10/9/12)

Bought a bottle from Dans Holland Park on Friday & got a hell of a surprise when I opened it..




A few glass shards fell into the beer for good measure




Cheers

Paul


----------



## yum beer (10/9/12)

Had a bottle (well half a botle ) of this last night.
First, I think the crown of my bottle near cracked as well, it made some weird noise as I opened it, no broken glass though.
Second, I didnt think it was terrible, certainly more subdued than I was expecting but given the rumours of hop type maybe not surprising.
It wasnt great but I enjoyed it as something different to experience. The hop presence seemed very green and I get the impression that its probably
more the feeling of using 'wet hops', though have never tried such a beer. Def not worth $12 a bottle, but dont waste it on the Ballast Point Porter...dead set joke....


----------



## mje1980 (10/9/12)

Serious?, I loved the porter, I thought it was awesome.


----------



## QldKev (17/9/12)

I've just cracked a Southern Hemisphere Harvest. Normally I pick the alcohol is big beers but it is balances nicely. I love bitter beers but this is a bit on the upper side. It does have a good malt backbone, but it's shy of that bitterness. For a Harvest "fresh hop ale" I would have though there would have been more of a real fresh hop hit. Maybe it's too much to expect it to be like when I used to pull hops of the bine and throw them into the kettle. Then I read the bottle. The hops are dried in NZ, then sent to the US for brewing and then the poor guys are finally shipped back here, probably being heat pasteurized in the bottling area before being boxed too. Overall it is a nice beer, and the further down the bottle I get the more I'm enjoying it. I would love them to try a 5.5%abv version and drop the bitterness accordingly. I may get another at some stage, but no rush to grab a carton of it. 

QldKev


----------



## vr4_psych (17/9/12)

Had Harvest with the father in law and wife at Slowbeer in July. All of us are big IPA fans but none of us liked this one. It's a great beer if SN are trying to kill the NZ hop and beer Industries.


----------



## Beerprawn (17/9/12)

A friend of mine who worked at SN (just as a beer wench) gave me a booklet with a run down of a few of the beers in it. Not sure how old it is so might not be the recent recipe. But this is what they say if anyone is interested: 

ABV 6.7%.

OG 16.6 P 

FG 4.3 P 

IBU 67 

Bittering: Southern Cross

Aroma: Pacifica, Motueka

Dry: Southern Cross, Motueka, Pacifica

Malts: Pale, Caramel


----------



## Pistol (17/9/12)

Had two of them, didn't think much of the first one so thought it might have been due to dodgie bottle from Dans, so had a second and alas still didn't think much of it.


----------



## bum (17/9/12)

I didn't think much of the 2010 but have this year's in the fridge awaiting the departure of this bloody cold and triumphant return of my taste buds.


----------



## bum (21/9/12)

Far too rough for the level of bitterness. I like the malt though - screams USA! USA! USA! NUMBER ONE! Not a perfect example but gives an indication of where we do it wrong in this country.


----------



## Logman (17/10/12)

Had one a couple of days ago, much the same as above, won't buy it again but enjoyed it. I had it as my first beer and got a bit of a whack off it I must say, doesn't happen very often. Just sipped on a few Stouts afterwards, gettin' old


----------



## Nick JD (17/10/12)

+1 on the maltiness. 

-1 on the hopiness. Quite melony - I have a feeling that they were trying hard for it not to be citrusy/resiny for their target market. It certainly doesn't have the hop signature of an American PA.


----------



## warra48 (17/10/12)

There's one in my fridge. Will be shared this arvo with waggastew when he calls around to put some of his grain through the MillMaster.

Have had one from 2012 before, and quite enjoyed it, but I thought it lacked some malt backbone to support the hops and bitterness.


----------



## mckenry (4/11/12)

Tried it Friday night.
Not really impressed. When I think $12 for 1 longneck.... Very underwhelmed.. Not that this is the brewery's fault.
Seemed to me that there was a truckload of hops thrown at it late, without much thought - this is the brewery's fault.
Actually bought a carton of Gage Roads Atomic Pale Ale. Pretty good. Better than the SN South. Harvest.
:icon_offtopic: I read some write ups on the G.R. Atomic, but from those reviews I think things have changed. Was impressed. Far happier with $42 / carton for this beer.


----------



## chunckious (4/11/12)

mckenry said:


> Tried it Friday night.
> Not really impressed. When I think $12 for 1 longneck.... Very underwhelmed.. Not that this is the brewery's fault.
> Seemed to me that there was a truckload of hops thrown at it late, without much thought - this is the brewery's fault.
> Actually bought a carton of Gage Roads Atomic Pale Ale. Pretty good. Better than the SN South. Harvest.
> :icon_offtopic: I read some write ups on the G.R. Atomic, but from those reviews I think things have changed. Was impressed. Far happier with $42 / carton for this beer.



Agreed that $12 a bottle compared to a carton of "flavorsome beer" for $40 odd, you can see were the value is. 
The Gage Rds that I've tried, hoppage doesn't seem fresh or impressive unlike Southern Harvest. Yes the carton is value compared to a special release but I'd rather invest more time in home brewing than buying Gage Rd.


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/12)

Gage Rds Atomic PA would fail in a competition if entered as a PA. Virtually zero hop aroma/flavour. 

Another "pale ale" made for the tastebuds of the megaswilleries minions.


----------



## mckenry (5/11/12)

Nick JD said:


> Gage Rds Atomic PA would fail in a competition if entered as a PA. Virtually zero hop aroma/flavour.
> 
> Another "pale ale" made for the tastebuds of the megaswilleries minions.



Maybe. This is something I would normally agree with, but this lot was good. Just giving credit where credit is due. I usually defend James Squire range in such discussions too. I think the G.R. gives JS a run for their money with this Atomic. Aroma was missing, but flavour was decent.


----------



## chunckious (5/11/12)

I dont get it. To say that GR and JS beers have no flavour is wrong. How much flavour they have depends on the growth of ones palatte. But to compare them to the likes of SN special batch in term of freshness of the hop hit, I dont understand.


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/12)

Chunkious said:


> I dont get it. To say that GR and JS beers have no flavour is wrong.



GR Atomic Pale Ale has no flavour. On the label it goes on and on about being a wicked APA, but it simply isn't. 

You open the bottle and it's 330ml of disappointment. Had they had said on the label, "A fairly average, underhopped, bland attempt at an American Pale Ale ... serve with lamb or fish" I'd be crying into my glass a little less.

Bastards lied on the label!  It's Carlton Draught with a smattering of hops wafted near the kettle at some point. Drink one back to back with a SNPA.


----------



## vortex (5/11/12)

Nick JD said:


> GR Atomic Pale Ale has no flavour. On the label it goes on and on about being a wicked APA, but it simply isn't.
> 
> You open the bottle and it's 330ml of disappointment. Had they had said on the label, "A fairly average, underhopped, bland attempt at an American Pale Ale ... serve with lamb or fish" I'd be crying into my glass a little less.
> 
> Bastards lied on the label!  It's Carlton Draught with a smattering of hops wafted near the kettle at some point. Drink one back to back with a SNPA.



Would you expect anything less with Woolworths having a say in their products?


http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/07/gage-roads-goes-large/ said:


> However, in 2009 Woolworths acquired a 25 per cent share in the brewer


----------



## chunckious (5/11/12)

Back on topic, SNSH is awesome. Aus supermarket beer tastes like mouse cage.


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/12)

vortex said:


> Would you expect anything less with Woolworths having a say in their products?



I reckon as homebrewers with out hands full of packets of American and NZ hops we've forgotten that the megaswiller needs to be babied over to hoppy, malty beers. 

Beers like Gage Roads should have a sticker on them saying, "GATEWAY BEER" so people who know what the style should taste like aren't fooled by the marketing on the label. 

Atomic? Maybe that's a reference to the molecule of flavour hiding somewhere in there?


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/11/12)

Great beer - I managed to get them for 7 bux at vintage cellars at broadbeach on the weekend !
Also had mountain goat rare breed ipa and stout for 6 !


----------



## mje1980 (5/11/12)

Nick JD said:


> I reckon as homebrewers with out hands full of packets of American and NZ hops we've forgotten that the megaswiller needs to be babied over to hoppy, malty beers.
> 
> Beers like Gage Roads should have a sticker on them saying, "GATEWAY BEER" so people who know what the style should taste like aren't fooled by the marketing on the label.
> 
> Atomic? Maybe that's a reference to the molecule of flavour hiding somewhere in there?




I tried the gage roads beers. They were all better than Tooheys new, but that's a pretty low bar to jump over. Never bought them since. I agree, swill with 5% more flavour IMHO.


----------



## bum (8/11/12)

I haven't had an Atomic Pale Ale since they were first released but this thread inspired me to pop down and grab one to see if they might have changed.

Tastes like your standard Aussie macro with a little malt sweetness, a very vague fruitiness hidden somewhere and firmer bitterness. Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## RdeVjun (8/11/12)

Yeah OT I realise, however I'm with mckenry- the Atomic I've tried is quite OK ATM, at least in tallies. I grabbed a few recently (I've not been brewing much), has a reasonable malt character and some C hops, not top shelf but quite OK for an APA. Not surprisingly, it seems the London Ale, Sleeping Giant and Atomic all have similar malt characteristics, not the same but alike enough.
As an aside, I hit the jackpot in my local (Indro) BWS yesterday when they were clearing out for just 3 clams each, I'm not disappointed. B)


----------



## chunckious (8/11/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Yeah OT I realise, however I'm with mckenry- the Atomic I've tried is quite OK ATM, at least in tallies. I grabbed a few recently (I've not been brewing much), has a reasonable malt character and some C hops, not top shelf but quite OK for an APA. Not surprisingly, it seems the London Ale, Sleeping Giant and Atomic all have similar malt characteristics, not the same but alike enough.
> As an aside, I hit the jackpot in my local (Indro) BWS yesterday when they were clearing out for just 3 clams each, I'm not disappointed. B)



I'm afraid R man isn't being honest here. I just listened to him go on all night how he was a better brewer than Gage Rd. 
Hang on, maybe it's the IPA's talking and Rde was sincere...... B) .......bartender!!!!!



NP - Empire State of Mind.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/11/12)

Given I'm not brewing ATM, all beer is either expensive or substandard (often both).

Gage roads for $3 for 640ml, is less painful. $7 for SNSHHA, again tolerable.

BWS is clearing out Gage roads.


----------



## RdeVjun (8/11/12)

I think the bartender might be paraphrasing, Chunk! :lol:



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Given I'm not brewing ATM, all beer is either expensive or substandard (often both).


Exactly. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chunckious (8/11/12)

So he quotes famous literature while falling out of a plane?


----------



## Wimmig (8/11/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Given I'm not brewing ATM, all beer is either expensive or substandard (often both).
> 
> Gage roads for $3 for 640ml, is less painful. $7 for SNSHHA, again tolerable.
> 
> BWS is clearing out Gage roads.



The $3 gage roads is amazing, more so the IPA. I don't think they are clearing gage roads. They bought the majority share, and production in the brewing system. Maybe a line deletion, or below price intro. They will continue to feature, no doubt.


----------

